# West Sleekburn Middle School



## BarneySchwarzenegger (May 19, 2008)

This place only been closed a few months,and already the pikies are attacking. I was on my own and had a run in with one, he was as scared of me as i was of him, managed to get past him and out. he spoilt it for me he was covered in camo with oil all over his face heard him launching stuff around when i was leaving and spying on me as i walked round the outside of place, creepy man. heres me pics, enjoy.












































































Loved this




Classrooms are themed John lennon tribute














Starwars classroom





























H.D Ready



​


----------



## chelle (May 19, 2008)

*Nice report n pics*

Well done Barney..I too have done a few schools...it is a strange feeling walking round the classrooms but no humans in sight...I found the fact that soo much artwork was left pinned up to be very disturbing..some of it is quite good and must have been special to the person who created it..I always ask myself..why didnt they take it with them?Great pics mate..thanx for sharing em.
Stu


----------



## Goldie87 (May 19, 2008)

That place looks so grim, im glad where I work isn't like that! Bit weird all that stuff left on the walls, especially the photos  Cool explore anyway!


----------



## BigLoada (May 19, 2008)

Well done mate. Its sad this as I went to this school from the age of 9 to 12. We had stables at the school with six ponies and used to get horse riding lessons. It was a nice place, except for the evil art teacher. Good explore mate!


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (May 19, 2008)

cheers for comments, i was thinking all the art work left behind a bit eerie. sad fact i found on net there was an ofsted report on 12th march, i'm not sure but think it closed Easter holidays so it been closed less than 2 months hate to think what it will look like in another 2 months at this rate.


----------



## stesh (May 20, 2008)

Barney, I bet you had a swing?


----------



## UrbanX (May 20, 2008)

Good explore! Sad to see the artwork and photos still up tho.


----------



## fire*fly (May 20, 2008)

nice one Its odd the school closed part way through a school year


----------



## BigLoada (May 20, 2008)

It was a really weird place this when I attended. Not only did we have the stables, but Friday afternoons we had Scottish country dancing lessons from which there was no escape. No wonder I grew up having to see a psychiatrist. Its about a mile from the nearest house as well, right in a bloody field.


----------



## Sabtr (May 20, 2008)

Well done for doing this. I'm not suprised it's being attacked though. In one direction you have loads of dodgy car scrapyards and in the other you have a small, but thoroughly inbred housing estate. I never could understand why this school was in the middle of no-where!


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (May 20, 2008)

stesh said:


> Barney, I bet you had a swing?


I did want to but was trying to listen to my surroundings being as quiet as i could, not one for exploring by myself really. i'll be going back though with some folk and probably will get to do my tarzan impression.


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 21, 2008)

Nice work Barns! 

Shame about the crazy camoflague man 
Like the look of this place -loving the "buddy" area!!! 

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (May 21, 2008)

BigLoada said:


> Not only did we have the stables, but Friday afternoons we had Scottish country dancing lessons...



Sounds quite a cool and quirky school!  
Interesting explore this. I think it's rather nice to see the artwork and stuff left up...it's a shame to think it'll probably end up being trashed though.


----------



## intern (May 21, 2008)

Good report mate  cant wait to check it out with it being so local. I cant believe what state its in already. Oh what about the caretakers house?


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (May 22, 2008)

intern said:


> Good report mate  cant wait to check it out with it being so local. I cant believe what state its in already. Oh what about the caretakers house?


 There is some visible damage to caretakers house smashed windows and door boarded, didn't check it out really.


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (May 23, 2008)

*return visit*

This is a little follow up, went back again with Vivo, intern and dave182. Managed to cover the place in full. I enjoyed the place this time, but sadly more damage has been done.
Microscopes











Douglas andrew Ltd. Canterbury. There phone number was 4651.











One hour minute timer.





School office sign Notice the brail.

















Staff room tea cupboard. teachers here drank Pukka clarity to help them be positive





Horse.

















Kitchens have seen better days











Cartakers house on right





Cartakers booze Lethal Apple Brandy





Caretakers view





Caretakers stuff





a quiz how many can you get right.


----------



## Vivo-UK (May 23, 2008)

You got some class shots there mate. I had a good time too so thanks for inviting me along.

I quite fancy maybe going back once more if it's a sunny day.


----------



## intern (May 23, 2008)

Hey good shots there mate. was a nice explore. cant believe how much its been trashed though in small amount of time. I wonder if that guy ever got lucky who was gonna use that mattress upstairs in the caretakers house. haha


----------



## mj2uk2001 (Jul 15, 2008)

Been thinking of checking this place out myself, going with a couple of mates who have never did this before, should be interesting, always find schools eerie when empty and everything is left there.


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 16, 2008)

mj2uk2001 said:


> Been thinking of checking this place out myself, going with a couple of mates who have never did this before, should be interesting, always find schools eerie when empty and everything is left there.



I bet there ain't much left!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice work Barns 

I take it that you didn't bump into "camoflague man" this time then? 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## mj2uk2001 (Jul 16, 2008)

Not long been back, the site is all fenced off now for demolition, workers were still around, looks like some work has started already, shame huh!


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Jul 21, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


> Nice work Barns
> 
> I take it that you didn't bump into "camoflague man" this time then?
> 
> Lb:jimlad:


much better without the camo pikie, i heard they got nicked a few days later which was good news.
shame it's getting demoed though mj2uk2001 it was a nice little explore


----------



## Random (Jul 22, 2008)

Amazing place, I can't believe it was abandoned with so much stuff in it. Abandoned schools always make me feel quite sad, reminds me a bit of that scene in Children of Men.

By the way, I hope you remembered your toilet pass. You would have been made to sit in the naughty corner if you hadn't.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 22, 2008)

BarneySchwarzenegger said:


> much better without the camo pikie, i heard they got nicked a few days later which was good news.
> shame it's getting demoed though mj2uk2001 it was a nice little explore



Ta for the update Barns -good to hear he got what he deserved 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 23, 2008)

I still shiver when I look at this place. The art teacher was a weirdo who hated me and always picked on me in front of the class. I used to like the horse riding lessons though.


----------



## rp9524 (Jul 31, 2009)

Me and marley85 stopped at this place the other night, was a bit late, not far off getting dark, so took some snaps of the outside, id like to go back and have a look inside.

Weird thing, we were behind the house and there was a strange tune playing somewhere, we couldnt figure out where from


----------



## jonney (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks very similar to the junior school I went to in county durham. Brought back a few memories for me as well


----------



## Vintage (Aug 1, 2009)

Gonna be ALOT of schools abandoned like this in Northumberland come the next few weeks (then this time again next year) With the change of school tier systems.

There's one in Cramlington near the new Aldi abandoned at the minute!


----------



## rp9524 (Aug 1, 2009)

Theres another closed school in klondyke, cramlington, not sure of the name


----------



## Potter (Aug 1, 2009)

Fantastic.

I must admit, I want those mini discs.


----------



## Vintage (Aug 2, 2009)

rp9524 said:


> Theres another closed school in klondyke, cramlington, not sure of the name



Yeah Know where you mean there. Wonder if anyone fancies an explore to them?


----------



## IVIik (Aug 3, 2009)

Both Kramel (Klondyke) and Parkside (next to Aldi) still look pretty well boarded from what I've seen.

Kramel was my First School and would love another look round, so if someone could find a way in I'd be a happy man. 

TBH I'm surprised the boards have lasted this long due to the amount of Chav's around the area.


----------



## Vintage (Aug 3, 2009)

Tappanga said:


> Both Kramel (Klondyke) and Parkside (next to Aldi) still look pretty well boarded from what I've seen.
> 
> Kramel was my First School and would love another look round, so if someone could find a way in I'd be a happy man.
> 
> TBH I'm surprised the boards have lasted this long due to the amount of Chav's around the area.



We'll have to keep a look out. I drive past Parkside on the way to work so i'll keep an eye out.


----------

